# Fehler "Data truncated" bei Datenübergabe in Datenbank (MySQL 4)



## Sarah Schüßler (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo! Ich habe eine Datenbank mit Tabelle die folgende Struktur aufweist:


> id  	int(11)  		 	auto_increment
> titel 	enum('xx', 'xx', 'xx')
> termin 	enum('a', 'b', 'c')
> arcgis 	tinyint(1)
> ...


Nun habe ich auch ein Formular, in denen man alles außer die ID (logisch, soll ja selbst erstellt werden)eintragen soll..Aber wenn ich ein Beispielformular ausfülle gibt er mir die Fehlermeldung *Data truncated for column 'titel' at row 1 *aus..Kommt das daher dass ID ein falscher Datentyp ist oder eher dass titel ein falscher Datentyp ist?
Welche Kollation nimmt denn MySQL: die der SQL-Verbindung oder die der Tabelle/Datenbank? Wenn die 2 verschieden wären welche würde übernommen werden? Vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch daran..
Weiß jemand eine Antwort oder hat einen Tipp oder so für mich?


----------

